# Atender a un cliente



## Loreak

Hola! Quien me puede ayudar a traducir del español al italiano: Tengo que ATENDER a un cliente.
Por ejemplo: (trabajo en una agencia de viajes) Muchas veces estoy atendiendo a un cliente y tengo a otros 2 esperando.


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Loreak:
Yo diría "servire un cliente".

También "assistere un cliente".

O "occuparsi di un cliente".
Todas pero tienen un matiz algo diferente...


----------



## Sabrine07

Direi:
Devo occuparmi di un cliente.


----------



## Loreak

*O*k grazie mille! *D*i solito uso l'espressione: devo attendere un cliente, e logicamente significa aspettare jeje


----------



## rocamadour

s10975 said:


> Hola Loreak:
> Yo diría "servire un cliente".
> 
> También "assistere un cliente".
> 
> O "occuparsi di un cliente".
> Todas pero tienen un matiz algo diferente...


 
Sono d'accordo con la mod. 
In particolare io direi "servire un cliente" quando si tratta di un negozio (alimentari, abbigliamento o qualsiasi altro genere merceologico) e "occuparsi di un cliente" quando si tratta di un ufficio/agenzia (banca, assicurazioni, agenzia viaggio e tutto il settore terziario).
Ciao!


----------



## Elianthos

Io direi soprattuto *"Seguire un cliente"* , che ha una sfumatura più universale, va bene sia in un' agenzia di viaggi che in un negozio, in un ufficio... Spero di averti semplificato la vita!


----------



## Loreak

Si grazie! Adesso spero di utilizzarlo senza confondermi!
Saluti a tutti.


----------



## Alice.F

Loreak said:


> *O*k grazie mille! *D*i solito uso l'espressione: devo attendere un cliente, e logicamente significa aspettare jeje


 
Attendere qualcuno significa aspettarlo, attendere a qualcuno significa invece servirlo, come nel caso del tuo esempio 
Normalmente attendere significa aspettare, ma "attendere a qualcuno" ha lo stesso significato di "atender a alguien". Ha un tono piuttosto formale, questo sì.


----------



## rocamadour

Alice.F said:


> Attendere qualcuno significa aspettarlo, attendere a qualcuno significa invece servirlo, come nel caso del tuo esempio
> Normalmente attendere significa aspettare, ma "attendere a qualcuno" ha lo stesso significato di "atender a alguien". Ha un tono piuttosto formale, questo sì.


Ciao Alice.F! 
Non sarà per caso un uso regionale quello che tu riferisci (viste anche le influenze dello spagnolo e del catalano sul sardo)? 
Non sono riuscita a trovare - sui dizionari che ho sottomano - attestazioni in questo senso... 
Il De Mauro on line riporta, come terzo significato, "attendere a" nel senso di dedicarsi/applicarsi a (es. attendere alle proprie attività), ma non mi sembra che sia esattamente la stessa cosa... Però, forse...


----------



## Loreak

Alice.F said:


> Attendere qualcuno significa aspettarlo, attendere a qualcuno significa invece servirlo, come nel caso del tuo esempio
> Normalmente attendere significa aspettare, ma "attendere a qualcuno" ha lo stesso significato di "atender a alguien". Ha un tono piuttosto formale, questo sì.


Ah grazie! Ecco perché mi veniva sempre di dirlo cosi! Mancava la preposizione! Mamma mia il mio italiano é proprio arrugginito.
Un saluto!
Lore


----------



## Silvia10975

Suppongo che sia questa l'accezione (anche perché altre non ce ne sono che possano calzare):
*attendere*
*2* *(ant.)* volgere l'attenzione, considerare: _attendete a quello che io vi dirò_ (BOCCACCIO _Dec_. III, 7).
_© 2005 De Agostini Scuola Spa - Garzanti Linguistica_

Personalmente (ma è solo una mia opinione) non lo userei. Le altre opzioni – ottima anche quella segnalata di _seguire un cliente_ nel tuo contesto – suonano molto più familiari alle orecchie di tutti.
Quindi, se il tuo italiano è arrugginito... beh, lo era anche il mio


----------



## Alice.F

rocamadour said:


> Ciao Alice.F!
> Non sarà per caso un uso regionale quello che tu riferisci (viste anche le influenze dello spagnolo e del catalano sul sardo)?
> Non sono riuscita a trovare - sui dizionari che ho sottomano - attestazioni in questo senso...
> Il De Mauro on line riporta, come terzo significato, "attendere a" nel senso di dedicarsi/applicarsi a (es. attendere alle proprie attività), ma non mi sembra che sia esattamente la stessa cosa... Però, forse...


 
Senz'altro allora è come dici tu, perchè qui si usa questa espressione, anche se non è molto comune. Che strano, ero sicurissima che fosse corretta... e invece scopro che è una forma regionale e che i dizionari non la riportano nemmeno  

Chiedo scusa per il suggerimento errato  E' proprio vero che non si finisce mai d'imparare


----------



## rocamadour

Alice.F said:


> Chiedo scusa per il suggerimento errato  E' proprio vero che non si finisce mai d'imparare


 
Ci mancherebbe! Siamo proprio qui per confrontarci e ogni apporto è un arricchimento per tutti.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Saludos a todos-

Ojalá que esta no sea una pregunta tonta, pero si me llaman a la puerta y tengo que "atender" mi única opción es decir "_rispondere alla porta",_ ¿no es cierto? 

Gracias por ayudarme a seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## rachele

Alice.F said:


> Senz'altro allora è come dici tu, perchè qui si usa questa espressione, anche se non è molto comune. Che strano, ero sicurissima che fosse corretta... e invece scopro che è una forma regionale e che i dizionari non la riportano nemmeno
> 
> Chiedo scusa per il suggerimento errato  E' proprio vero che non si finisce mai d'imparare


 
Es que en sardo es como en español, se usa la preposición "a" delante del objeto directo, cuando es nombre común o propio de personas.Rachele


----------



## rocamadour

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Saludos a todos-
> 
> Ojalá que esta no sea una pregunta tonta, pero si me llaman a la puerta y tengo que "atender" mi única opción es decir "_rispondere alla porta",_ ¿no es cierto?
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme a seguir aprendiendo.


 
Hola C's Mom! 
La tuya no es en absoluto una pregunta tonta... 
"Rispondere alla porta" es una opción. Pero también puedes decir "vado a vedere chi è" o más simlplemente "vado a vedere".
Ciao!


----------

